# Your Favorite Game to Play with Your Human



## indianavex (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine is called the "lap trap"! I crawl into her lap and lay there for hours while she pets me (sometimes I have to encourage her to keep it up, she's such a good sport) making her late for work, class, or even miss a meal! It's funny because she can't say no to me.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Jan 23, 2013)

heh. Momma WISHES I'd sits in her lap like dat. Butz I's got ofer bunny ideas. I's just taughts my momma a new trick! I sits up on da couch or arm chair and when she comes ober on her hands and knees I hops on her back! At firs it was jus to hop to da coffee table but if I sit still on her, she'll crawl around. I gets a free ride like a rajah on my momma heffalump and I gets off when she goes past a chair I like. She says she's gonna get me a little rajah hat wif tassels which sounds nummy.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 25, 2013)

I like to play bed monster. It works best when my other mommy is lying in bed but if she's off on a work trip, I'll play by myself. I wait until she's all snuggled up and then I hop up and dig on her and organize the blankets around her. I like to try to binky over her, too. Sometimes she catches me and gives me kisses, though...I guess that's just a necessary evil.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Jan 27, 2013)

I wike to do what my mommies say is "wevitation". I make myself pop stwaight up, den move over in de air to get on de couch!


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Jan 28, 2013)

I play feet snuggles with my mummy, i jump on her bed whilst shes asleep under the covers and rub my whiskers on her feet making her jump and give me cuddles


----------



## kaylicourt (Feb 1, 2013)

I likes to play tag, i lunge towards my human and wait for her to tap me and then i run away and she chases me. Then i stop and wait for her to tap me again she says i look really cheeky when i do this teehee, she taps me and then i hop/binky away again, lol. i make her do this wiv me til i get bored, shes a good fwend


----------



## BunnyLuver14 (Feb 3, 2013)

My mummy and i just wade a new gwame today!!! when she swits on the grownd and i jump onto her shwoulders and play with her haiwr!!! i cawll it Bunny Make Over


----------



## nurgiebun (Feb 28, 2013)

mommy and i have TWO games! she chases me around the living room and i binky like crazy! it is so fun to watch her go around and around! and when she sits on the couch i come up behinds her and pull her hair! mommy doesn't like that game much but that's ok, i play it anyway!


----------

